# Would you buy this Chinese camera and sonde



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I've read many threads on the pro and cons of cheap cameras but here is my next question. There's a chines camera and sonde that I've been laying my eye on.

No need to suggest a ridgid or higher priced models I don't have the budget and probably never have enough jobs to pay it back. However I don't have enough service calls and I need to offer more types of services.

Is it better to decline all back water valve installation jobs and sewer house main inspection when someone wants to buy a house or try my luck with a 2100$-2500$ CAD kit?

Please use the poll, thank you!

Link to the camera I'm interested in :

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/50-...aa8965d&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0



Here's a video I found in a previous thread. :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=387&v=H-IrdwGTLYM


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ll watch the video when I get home tonight. That’s quite the chunk of cash to gamble with. I’m assuming no warranty, but if there is, what’s the shipping back to China? How strong is the rod?

A guy I worked for bought a cheap one, just under $1k as a backup for our main one. We video’d three lines before we had to reinforce the spring with duct tape. Another three lines and the rod must have broke a wire because there was no picture.

Have you looked into refurbished units?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I’ll watch the video when I get home tonight. That’s quite the chunk of cash to gamble with. I’m assuming no warranty, but if there is, what’s the shipping back to China? How strong is the rod?
> 
> A guy I worked for bought a cheap one, just under $1k as a backup for our main one. We video’d three lines before we had to reinforce the spring with duct tape. Another three lines and the rod must have broke a wire because there was no picture.
> 
> Have you looked into refurbished units?


I haven't seen any refurbished cameras, where would you look, ebay? 

The kit is directly from china, from past experiences on ebay it takes 2 months to get. I've ordered only one item on aliexpress but it was a good quality item. The funny part is in the video the seller bought them probably in the same place and reselling under their name brand. For the guarantee I expect none.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just call up camera repair shops. Sometimes they get a cameras in and the owner decides to just buy new.

A guy around here has one from these guys https://www.socalsewerequipmentrepaircenterinc.com/all-sewer-camera-models

He’s had it for at least a few years and likes it. I’ve seen it in use, not a bad setup. I didn’t actually use it myself, but seemed pretty decent.

I’d just hate to see you through good money at bad.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I see a lot of private name brands but are they disguised from china cameras, most of them look very similar down to the carry box.

If our Canadian pesos would be worth as much as the US dollar I'd of purchased a medium quality cam and sonde already. On average we pay 50-80% more on everything, it really drags me down.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I didn’t answer the poll because my opinion isn’t on there. I wouldn’t waste money on a Chinese made camera but I wouldn’t turn down the work either. Before I bought my camera I paid a guy to locate for me. He would show up and run his camera/locator and mark the floor with tape (I still use him for slab leak locates). Home Depot started renting cameras/locators so I went that route until I could afford a camera on my own. If you’re looking at camera investment payback on what you charge for inspection only it doesn’t pay for itself as quick as you hope. All the jobs you’re passing up could pay for a reliable setup.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I didn’t answer the poll because my opinion isn’t on there. I wouldn’t waste money on a Chinese made camera but I wouldn’t turn down the work either. Before I bought my camera I paid a guy to locate for me. He would show up and run his camera/locator and mark the floor with tape (I still use him for slab leak locates). Home Depot started renting cameras/locators so I went that route until I could afford a camera on my own. If you’re looking at camera investment payback on what you charge for inspection only it doesn’t pay for itself as quick as you hope. All the jobs you’re passing up could pay for a reliable setup.


We don't have a "guy" that does that. He would have to be a master plumber... Only the big plumbing companies have the equipment and I wouldn't ask them to locate and two it's illegal to subcontract to another specialized trade like plumbing. Yeah like I need more rules!

Our Home depot don't rent cameras, supposedly they did but people would break them.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> We don't have a "guy" that does that. He would have to be a master plumber... Only the big plumbing companies have the equipment and I wouldn't ask them to locate and two it's illegal to subcontract to another specialized trade like plumbing. Yeah like I need more rules!
> 
> Our Home depot don't rent cameras, supposedly they did but people would break them.


The guy I used for locates was a one man shop like we are. I had my customers pay him direct so it’s not a sub contractor. He charged $225.00 to locate and I charged for the dig up. There’s always a way to not pass up work.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> The guy I used for locates was a one man shop like we are. I had my customers pay him direct so it’s not a sub contractor. He charged $225.00 to locate and I charged for the dig up. There’s always a way to not pass up work.


That would be ok the way you propose if I could find someone decent. All the plumbing companies owners that I know are pirates.:thumbdown: Don't the customers push back if you tell them to hire the locate guy first? In my area people will hire the guy who can do everything. 

Last week when the guy asked for a back water valve estimate I told him I could give him a price if he got the locate done. He was turned off that instant and called someone else.

Another example people sometimes turn me down because I won't do the framing or tile! Nuts! Probably looking for the handy hack.


Right now all I can do is take a tally of future calls.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

If you wait for the work to be there before you buy you'll never do it. Assess your market and your business/personal life. Is there market for camera work? Are you in this for the long haul? Can you market it? Be honest with yourself. If you decide to buy, for gosh sakes take that $1500 to the bank and borrow the money to buy some quality equipment. 

Don't be afraid to borrow money. Credit is nothing more than a tool. If used properly it can make you money.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A friend of mine and fellow plumbing contractor bought the Ridgid Micro {at least I think that it was called Micro} and he didn't care for it all that much. His experience was that the push-cable wasn't stiff enough; when he pushed the camera head out around 70 feet or so, the push cable would want to kink and he couldn't push the head any further. Especially if there were a few bends down the sewer line.

In my personal experience, when I do a main-line stoppage, I would have to be a good salesman to then sell a video inspection of the customer's sewer after I clear the stoppage. I guess I could and would sell some video inspections as an add-on, but I think that most people would decline the video inspection and hope that they don't have another stoppage.

I guess that I could sell a video inspection for some of my main line stoppage calls, and maybe a small number of those would then parlay into a sewer repair or replacement, but all the decent cameras are pushing $10 grand. That isn't a gamble I will take now {or maybe ever}. 

But, with slab leaks {you plumbers in areas where there are basements probably don't ever get 'slab leaks' since most construction is not slab-on-grade} an investment of $3200 has more than paid for itself in only a few months. 

So, Tango, if you are turning down a lot of sewer inspections, then maybe that would be a niche that would work out well for you. How many main line stoppages are you doing in a month? I do maybe {6} or so a month. Maybe less. 
But in your case, maybe a Ridgid fiber optic sewer camera would be a great investment.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> A friend of mine and fellow plumbing contractor bought the Ridgid Micro {at least I think that it was called Micro} and he didn't care for it all that much. His experience was that the push-cable wasn't stiff enough; when he pushed the camera head out around 70 feet or so, the push cable would want to kink and he couldn't push the head any further. Especially if there were a few bends down the sewer line.
> 
> In my personal experience, when I do a main-line stoppage, I would have to be a good salesman to then sell a video inspection of the customer's sewer after I clear the stoppage. I guess I could and would sell some video inspections as an add-on, but I think that most people would decline the video inspection and hope that they don't have another stoppage.
> 
> ...


The Ridgid Micro Drain and Micro Reel are not intended for main line inspections but rather smaller pipes. 

If you want to inspect your main lines after you cleaned them expect left over roots, often to your embarrassment. Especially with sectionals. 

It's tough to get a good job without using a Jetter, expansion blades or a High speed shaft.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Thanks for the link. I see a lot of private name brands but are they disguised from china cameras, most of them look very similar down to the carry box.
> 
> If our Canadian pesos would be worth as much as the US dollar I'd of purchased a medium quality cam and sonde already. On average we pay 50-80% more on everything, it really drags me down.


Then why do our Hollywood stars threaten to move to Canada when the next republican candidate gets elected or an anti gun bill doesn’t get passed and they don’t when things don’t go their way? 

As a kid I remember a Canadian dollar was about $1.25 to $1us dollar.

I’m sure it’s different now with the idiots in our government over the last decade if not longer. 

I see shipping being more as the US is a gluten country so we get a volume discount.

Not trying to bring politics up by any means, but what you’re describing seems a bit backwards. I like to talk to you, I’d have to check my phone plan to see if I can call you.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Then why do our Hollywood stars threaten to move to Canada when the next republican candidate gets elected or an anti gun bill doesn’t get passed and they don’t when things don’t go their way?
> 
> As a kid I remember a Canadian dollar was about $1.25 to $1us dollar.
> 
> ...



A lot of america is gluten free these days. Shipping in canada is more expensive because of distance and total overall volume, not so much volume per person. It's the economics of scale.

Right now the dollar is depressed and the difference is not as much but your american dollar will still go a bit further in canada. It's like living in a low cost of living state and working accross the border where cost of living is higher and so is pay. The exchange rate isn't a reason not to change countries. Just ask a financial professional, like one from your bank for help.

Also I don't think they are threatening to actually move so much as legally move for tax purposes. But that money leaving the US may get taxed anyway.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

See if they will sell you the camera by itself for a better price. I doubt that locator is very accurate with only one antenna. Chances are the camera will work fine. Being able to accurately locate it is the essential part.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, back to camera's

Over and over I've read where folks buy other camera's then Ridgid.
And live to regret it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> A lot of america is gluten free these days. Shipping in canada is more expensive because of distance and total overall volume, not so much volume per person. It's the economics of scale.
> 
> Right now the dollar is depressed and the difference is not as much but your american dollar will still go a bit further in canada. It's like living in a low cost of living state and working accross the border where cost of living is higher and so is pay. The exchange rate isn't a reason not to change countries. Just ask a financial professional, like one from your bank for help.
> 
> Also I don't think they are threatening to actually move so much as legally move for tax purposes. But that money leaving the US may get taxed anyway.



Stupid autocorrect... glutinous


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> A friend of mine and fellow plumbing contractor bought the Ridgid Micro {at least I think that it was called Micro} and he didn't care for it all that much. His experience was that the push-cable wasn't stiff enough; when he pushed the camera head out around 70 feet or so, the push cable would want to kink and he couldn't push the head any further. Especially if there were a few bends down the sewer line.
> 
> In my personal experience, when I do a main-line stoppage, I would have to be a good salesman to then sell a video inspection of the customer's sewer after I clear the stoppage. I guess I could and would sell some video inspections as an add-on, but I think that most people would decline the video inspection and hope that they don't have another stoppage.
> 
> ...



You have a very good point, the push rod will probably be too tough to push past a certain distance. That may be the reason I see a lot of reels which looks like 1/2 pex. The chinese camera rod is about 1/4 inch.

Since I'm a new company and from my understanding my listing on google doesn't show up on the first pages unless its in my neighborhood. People find me mostly because they searched for higher ratings. I have the best score but I'm still lower on the list because the others have been there for years even if they have only a single review. I read it takes 5 years to be on top. 

With that said I don't have many main drain calls, I've done 3 since I've purchased my Ridgid k-3800(about 6 months). I decline a lot of them in fear they may have roots or I get stuck. I'm responsible to buy them a new pipe at my expense, build them a new basement if I have to dig to get the cable back and I also have to buy them a new lawn and dig 6-8 feet. To be non liable I need a bulletproof waiver which I'm still working on.


I don't get a lot of camera inspection for house buyers because again I'm new. We don't have slab leaks ever(only on commercial slabs) because the copper - kitech or pex comes in straight from under the footing then its all overhead.

I'm willing to start small and if my name gets around and the money starts to come in then I can invest safely. For example my k-3800 was 1300$USD and when I got it the total amount was 2250$CAD. That's almost a 1000$ more! This is why I have to be extra careful when I purchase big ticket items. The fees are tremendous.
To get an idea yesterday our dollar was worth 72 cents and today 74 cent.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Then why do our Hollywood stars threaten to move to Canada when the next republican candidate gets elected or an anti gun bill doesn’t get passed and they don’t when things don’t go their way?
> 
> As a kid I remember a Canadian dollar was about $1.25 to $1us dollar.
> 
> ...



Back in 2010 or something like that our dollar was worth 1.10$ which was wonderful. But on average our dollar is 70 cents to 76 cent. Then we have duty fees plus 15% tax. If you have it shipped by ups they have their own steep fees.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Back in 2010 or something like that our dollar was worth 1.10$ which was wonderful. But on average our dollar is 70 cents to 76 cent. Then we have duty fees plus 15% tax. If you have it shipped by ups they have their own steep fees.


Global economics is something I don’t even want orcare to understand. 

When I got to Okinawa in ‘99 it was 99 yen to the US dollar. When I left in ‘00 it was something like 125 yen to the dollar in just 7 months! Had I been able to see the the future I would’ve converted every paycheck to yen! But hindsight...

The Philippines was amazing! A family of five, all working, made in one year what I made in a month as an E-3! Talk about living large!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

option 4.....buy a used ridgid.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> option 4.....buy a used ridgid.


It would be an interesting idea to by used however I have had bad experience buying used.

The liberty 331 pump I got from ebay the seal was leaking heavily and the bearing was seized. I bought a milwaukee drill, the soldered on brushes were gone. 

So buying used from the internet is a big gamble.

Even with saying that, I'm still being lured looking for a used navitrack on that site which would be more reasonably priced but a ridgid camera I'm not convinced.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Two out of three Ridgid camera's I have were bought used.
No regrets.

I am going to pull the pin on a micro drain soon.
Boys and toys


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tango said:


> You have a very good point, the push rod will probably be too tough to push past a certain distance. That may be the reason I see a lot of reels which looks like 1/2 pex. The chinese camera rod is about 1/4 inch.
> 
> Since I'm a new company and from my understanding my listing on google doesn't show up on the first pages unless its in my neighborhood. People find me mostly because they searched for higher ratings. I have the best score but I'm still lower on the list because the others have been there for years even if they have only a single review. I read it takes 5 years to be on top.
> 
> ...


A k-3800 is to small to do main lines. Branch lines yes. Main lines NO.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> A k-3800 is to small to do main lines. Branch lines yes. Main lines NO.


That's why if they have trees in the front yard I decline. If not then I sometimes accept.

I also get mixed suggestions, some say 4" is ok and some say not.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I also want to add that the original cable is 1/2" and the front end for the bits is 7/8" and goes not go through a 3' 90. So why would it not be good for a 4" pipe?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Tango said:


> I also want to add that the original cable is 1/2" and the front end for the bits is 7/8" and goes not go through a 3' 90. So why would it not be good for a 4" pipe?



Just trying to give you some friendly advice.
Do what you want.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn’t run 1/2” in a 4”. Now that said my go to is .55 magnum, so I feel like a bit of a hypocrite, but I’m surprised to say it equals a 5/8 cable.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I wouldn’t run 1/2” in a 4”. Now that said my go to is .55 magnum, so I feel like a bit of a hypocrite, but I’m surprised to say it equals a 5/8 cable.


 












I use a Ridgid 7/8" cable in 3" & 4" main lines and I will use the 5/8" cable in the branch lines inside a building such as 2" kitchen drain lines.

I've used 5/8" cable in a main line before and I've lived to regret it. Unless of course it's a stiff innercore.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok so I bought a fully loaded chinese camera. The only issue using it in the living room was the wimpy reel. I knew I'd break the rod the 1st time I'd use it and no way would I hold that thing in my hands while trying to push and pull.

The other thing was the budget, it was another 1500$ or more just to get the large basket reel. So I made my own yesterday and today. I still have some tweaking but it's all hand made from the basket, to the rack to the tiny screw holes holding the electronics and center shaft that measure the rod distance, a contraption for the center spoke as it wasn't designed to have a big wheel. and finally had to modify the plastic electronic parts to fit on the bigger spokes of the wheel.

I'll be testing it out in my french drain with the locator.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Ok so I bought a fully loaded chinese camera. The only issue using it in the living room was the wimpy reel. I knew I'd break the rod the 1st time I'd use it and no way would I hold that thing in my hands while trying to push and pull.
> 
> The other thing was the budget, it was another 1500$ or more just to get the large basket reel. So I made my own yesterday and today. I still have some tweaking but it's all hand made from the basket, to the rack to the tiny screw holes holding the electronics and center shaft that measure the rod distance, a contraption for the center spoke as it wasn't designed to have a big wheel. and finally had to modify the plastic electronic parts to fit on the bigger spokes of the wheel.
> 
> I'll be testing it out in my french drain with the locator.


The requirement for being on this forum is no DIY. Last I checked you’re not a licensed camera reel manufacturer. You’re supposed to pay $1500 to have a pro reel maker make it. 

Just kidding, it looks great.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> The requirement for being on this forum is no DIY. Last I checked you’re not a licensed camera reel manufacturer. You’re supposed to pay $1500 to have a pro reel maker make it.
> 
> Just kidding, it looks great.




Well.... say that to the guys who build their own flex shafts! :biggrin:

Damn I'm really bad for DIY, I brought in my cars at a mechanic when I was a teen less than 6 times, since then I have more tools than a mechanic and know all the wire color coding of the toyota:biggrin:. The only thing I didn't repair was the tranny in the van, too much trouble and lost time if I got called to work. I did rebuild my 4runner diff 3 weeks ago and a whole bunch of stuff on the van....

I did hire a brick layer for my chimney which I had to fix when he was gone and make a cap because he couldn't

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

That is pretty nice work man - now you have me thinking seriously about making a little copper sitting man


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

exclamation said:


> That is pretty nice work man - now you have me thinking seriously about making a little copper sitting man


You'd make a stand for ________?

I bought 1/4 round mild steel for the basket , copper type L for the stand and a 1" pipe for the center shaft with a half round drilled and filed for the electronic counter shaft.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Tango said:


> exclamation said:
> 
> 
> > That is pretty nice work man - now you have me thinking seriously about making a little copper sitting man
> ...


No not a stand or anything actually useful - I mean like one of these but probably not even a lamp, just the man


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I did a few mods today after I tested the whole thing. It works great!

I put a bigger eyelet so the cam head can be pulled through into the basket. I also put tabs to stop the basket from turning. And lastly I put a tub to store the dangling wire.


Pictures on IMGUR are down today It'll have to wait...


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

closest copper ever gets to sewage I hope! LOL. Fantastic JOB! Now lets see now the chinese camera hold up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> closest copper ever gets to sewage I hope! LOL. Fantastic JOB! Now lets see now the chinese camera hold up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your PM box is full, clear some!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Tango thanks for the post and the PM's would you be willing to update your post with how your camera is working out and some job pictures? I will probably buy one similar I can not justify the price for new Ridgid cameras. What is the smallest Drain you can put your camera in 2"? Any repairs needed? thanks David


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> Hey Tango thanks for the post and the PM's would you be willing to update your post with how your camera is working out and some job pictures? I will probably buy one similar I can not justify the price for new Ridgid cameras. What is the smallest Drain you can put your camera in 2"? Any repairs needed? thanks David


like I said in the PM I've only used it like 3 times. I took some video for a french drain. The sonde and locator didn't work at all because power lines and bell lines interfered.

I ordered a longer video cable. 2" pipe minimum, no P-traps, and you can't go crazy trying to shove it in the pipe like you can a ridgid camera.

The ridgid rep was all quiet about it when I talked to him about it. He didn't know it had all the bells and whistles.

As for pics there right there above!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks again I am hoping others who own knock off sewer cameras will chime in. I do appreciate your input. Hope the sonde and locator work on other jobs.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> I also want to add that the original cable is 1/2" and the front end for the bits is 7/8" and goes not go through a 3' 90. So why would it not be good for a 4" pipe?


You are correct,it will not go thru a 3" 90,you have to get a leader in order to go thru 3" 90's,I have the same machine had to get a leader to go thru closet bends


----------

